# Set Google as Default Search Engine in Internet Explorer !



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 18, 2005)

*Set Google as Default Search Engine in Internet Explorer*


Goto: *Start -> Run* and type *regedit*. It'll open Registry Editor.

Now nevigate to *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main* key and in Right-side panel change the values of following Strings to their corresponding values (Is these strings r not there, then simply create them)


```
Use Search Asst = no
Search Page = *www.google.com
Search Bar = *www.google.com/ie
```

Now nevigate to *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search URL* and change values as following:


```
Default = *www.google.com/keyword/%s
provider = gogl
```

Again nevigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search* and change following value:


```
Search Assistant = *www.google.com/ie
```

Thats it!  
Wait for next tutorial...
I'll provide very soon!


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 23, 2005)

why such a hard work?just go to www.google.co.in
and then find the option make google as home page and the make it simple...

*img322.imageshack.us/img322/618/pic9ok.th.jpg


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 24, 2005)

This can be done _without_ editing Registry in XP .. 
Open the Search Pane in Explorer window ... 
Click on Change Preference .. 
Click on Change Internet Search Behaviour.. 
Select the Search engine you wanna choose .. There are lots of them in the option ...


----------

